# Is it necessary/preferable to have a swing way heat press for rhinestone transfers?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that swing away presses are more ideal since they they press directly on the garment and not at an angle like standard ones

Is this your expereice?


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a teflon pillow under my garment and the pressure is rather uniform this way, with a clamshell press. It would be more important with a press that was hinged. Most modern well made clamshell presses are cantilevered so that the pressure is almost equalized. Uniform heating of the press is the most important consideration.
I get much better presses from my Knight clamshell than I do from my swing away cheap ebay press.
If I was setting the stones right on the shirt and not using a transfer tape then the swing away would give more room to work and less liklyhood of burning myself.
If I had the room and price was not a factor I would love one of the swing away presses that was as big and well made as my knight DK20.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Patrick said it!....don't need a swing away...clam shell works great...I have two presses..both clam shell I just do not have room for the swing away...with a swing away you can press thicker objects...but that has not really been an issue in what I do


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I prefer my clamshell to my swing away. It presses great, no problems!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A clam shell press is ideal for all applications.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I like my seiki/sunIE clam shell.

I LOVE my Hotronix DRAW-PRESS!!!

I do not need much room for it(much less than a swing away) and it functions _almost_ the same as a swing away.

I love being able to have a bottom platen that is not under any heat source! 
I can lay out my designs and take as long as I like!  no melting, no curling.....it's great!
...and no burnt knuckles! (I am a bit clumsy)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The drawer press sounds the nicest. I have a clamshell and it has a floating upper platen, which levels off because it floats, when it is closed. There is no issue with pinching at the back. I also use mouse pad material under most of the items I press, so I just adjust for that thickness, again, no difference from the front to the back of the finished product. The results are consistent throughout the transfer. 

I even iron my clothes with my press sometimes. Front and back are equally wrinkle free after a press.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I even iron my clothes with my press sometimes. Front and back are equally wrinkle free after a press.


I don't send my jeans to the cleaners any more since I got my heat press. It does a fabulous job of putting a really nice crease in the jeans.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe we will add that as a feature to the heat presses that we sell.


----------

